# Giacomo Bevilacqua (quello di A panda piace, per intenderci)



## Spot (7 Luglio 2016)

Premettendo che queste cose io le metterei in disquisizioni culturali, che certi volumi coi giochi e la bellezza c'entrano come il parmigiano sulla pasta e ceci.. MA.

A settembre esce questo piccolo (si suppone) capolavorino:

http://www.baopublishing.it/shop/dettaglio/1345-Il_suono_del_mondo_a_memoria


----------



## Falcor (7 Luglio 2016)

Io non lo conoscevo, me lo ha fatto conoscere Uizi. E il week end che siam stati a Roma abbiam fatto la pazzia di prender la metro la mattina presto 

Ad un capolinea della linea Blu, Jonio, ci son dei suoi lavori all'entrata. Poi da lì il tassista [MENTION=6619]Ross[/MENTION] è venuto a prenderci per portarci a Rebibbia a veder il murale di Zerocalcare 

 [MENTION=6555]Tulipmoon[/MENTION]


----------



## Ross (7 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io non lo conoscevo, me lo ha fatto conoscere Uizi. E il week end che siam stati a Roma abbiam fatto la pazzia di prender la metro la mattina presto
> 
> Ad un capolinea della linea Blu, Jonio, ci son dei suoi lavori all'entrata. Poi da lì il tassista @_Ross_ è venuto a prenderci per portarci a Rebibbia a veder il murale di Zerocalcare
> 
> @_Tulipmoon_


Bello fare il taxi driver se si scoprono pezzi della propria città come il murales di Bevilacqua e quello di Ponte Mammolo.
Poi in vostra compagnia ci si muove che è una bellezza, nonostante le allucinazioni per il caldo.


----------



## Tulipmoon (7 Luglio 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Premettendo che queste cose io le metterei in disquisizioni culturali, che certi volumi coi giochi e la bellezza c'entrano come il parmigiano sulla pasta e ceci.. MA.
> 
> A settembre esce questo piccolo (si suppone) capolavorino:
> 
> http://www.baopublishing.it/shop/dettaglio/1345-Il_suono_del_mondo_a_memoria


Io di lui ho letto Metamorphosis, molto onirico, e A Panda Piace l'Avventura bel pezzettino di cuore mio......e poi o ho una cotta astronomica per Giacomino e il suo naso storto:rotfl:....ok la smetto



Falcor ha detto:


> Io non lo conoscevo, me lo ha fatto conoscere Uizi. E il week end che siam stati a Roma abbiam fatto la pazzia di prender la metro la mattina presto
> 
> Ad un capolinea della linea Blu, Jonio, ci son dei suoi lavori all'entrata. Poi da lì il tassista @_Ross_ è venuto a prenderci per portarci a Rebibbia a veder il murale di Zerocalcare
> 
> @_Tulipmoon_


 vero.....stracanata ma è bello fare anche sti giri alla cazzo....solo non si è calcolato bene i tempi, non sono abituata a viaggiare in città così grosse....e per arrivare a Jonio la metro è più lenta del resto di Roma.



Ross ha detto:


> Bello fare il taxi driver se si scoprono pezzi della propria città come il murales di Bevilacqua e quello di Ponte Mammolo.
> Poi in vostra compagnia ci si muove che è una bellezza, nonostante le allucinazioni per il caldo.


Bello bello quello a ponte Mammolo (che nome puccioso )
I miei piccoli piedi chiedevano pietà....sia santificata la Ross mobile


----------



## Tulipmoon (12 Luglio 2016)

*Come non volergli tanto bene...*

​


----------

